# Keto Cannoli Crepes



## jcam222 (Feb 27, 2020)

Dessert is something I usually keep it simple with as it is a bit outside my wheelhouse. I have been noodling making these for awhile now and after seeing some cannoli the other day had to do it. I did not capture a lot of step by step but can share a few pics on the way to plated along with the recipe.

First up I made the filling.

6 oz. mascarpone cheese softened
1 cup whole milk ricotta cheese
1/2 tsp fresh lemon zest
1/2 tsp cinnamon
1/4 tsp unsweetened vanilla extract
1/4 cup powdered erythritol ( I use Swerve brand confectionar's)
Optional -   Big handful of sugar free chocolate chips - I used Bake Believe SF semi sweets that I got at Walmart

Fold it all together until you get a nice smooth mix. 







Next up is the crepe batter.

8 oz.  cream cheese
8 eggs
1/2 tsp cinnamon
1 tbsp granulated erythritol ( can use any keto sweetener or if not keto sugar)
Butter for the frying pan as needed
Blend all of the ingredients except for butter in a blender or use an immersion blender which is what I did. Let it settle for 5 to 10 minutes and stir a little to minimize bubbles.






Ok so this is the first time I have ever tried to make crepes. What I learned pretty quickly is that I sucked at it lol. I threw away as many as I kept. At the end of the exercise I had enough to use. They aren't perfect or pretty but they will work just fine for this dessert. Overall I yielded about 7 I could use.






While I finished letting the crepes cool I made some homemade sugar free chocolate syrup. Didn't remember to snap a pic but the recipes follows:


1/2 cup cocoa powder (I used unsweetened dark cocoa powder)
1 cup of unsweetened almond milk
3/4 cup erythritol or other keto sweetener (I used Granular Swerve)
1/8 tsp salt
1/4 tsp vanilla

Bring to a boil for 3 minutes and the let cool  until you can pour it in a plastic squirt bottle.

Next it was time to fill the crepes and roll them. Pretty easy task once the crepes cooled. You can pipe these in or use a plastic bag with the corner cut if you want. I just went simple and spooned the mixture in and carefully spread it.  Folded  carefully after.  Here are 4 of them. Yielded 7 overall.







Time to plate them and make them look good. Here are a couple dusted with Swerve confectioner's sugar and trimmed up with chocolate syrup.






Well that's it, thanks for looking. If you are into keto food or sugar free for diabetes these are really tasty. If you don't need to restrict sugar or carbs you can easily modify this recipe for use too.


----------



## Kevin DeShazo (Feb 27, 2020)

Those keto cannoli crepes need some vanilla ice cream


----------



## xray (Feb 27, 2020)

Wow jeff those look awesome!


----------



## SecondHandSmoker (Feb 27, 2020)

Holy Cannoli!
Those look great.
Thanks for the recipe as it's going into the dessert rotation for sure.


----------



## chef jimmyj (Feb 28, 2020)

They look great! But Bro, no need to Toss the FUBAR  Crepes. Chop the funky crepes and layer them with the cheese filling. CANNOLI PARFAIT!!!!...JJ


----------



## DanMcG (Feb 28, 2020)

Looks great Jeff!


----------



## SmokinVOLfan (Feb 28, 2020)

Killed it again Jeff those look amazing. Nice job man. Bet the wife was happy!


----------



## Smokin' in AZ (Feb 28, 2020)

Nice job there Keto Jeff!

Looks really good and pretty simple.

LIKE!

John


----------



## tx smoker (Feb 28, 2020)

Jeff...those look simply delicious!! I've said it before and I'll say it again: you ought to think about writing a Keto cookbook. Seriously, most of the stuff you turn out looks better than a non-Keto meal from a top shelf restaurant. It just blows me away to see the stuff you're coming up with. Great looking dessert and a big LIKE!!

I'd sure as heck eat them!1
Robert


----------



## SmokinAl (Feb 28, 2020)

Fantastic!
I’d eat the heck out of those
Al


----------



## jcam222 (Feb 28, 2020)

chef jimmyj said:


> They look great! But Bro, no need to Toss the FUBAR  Crepes. Chop the funky crepes and layer them with the cheese filling. CANNOLI PARFAIT!!!!...JJ


Lol I have to admit I didn’t throw them all away, maybe half but some I used to dip in the filling and eat as I kept working at them.


----------



## jcam222 (Feb 28, 2020)

Kevin DeShazo said:


> Those keto cannoli crepes need some vanilla ice cream


I may have to get some Rebel vanilla and try that. It’s the best. Keto ice cream on the planet. Indistinguishable from premium brand regular ice creams.


----------



## jcam222 (Feb 28, 2020)

xray said:


> Wow jeff those look awesome!





SecondHandSmoker said:


> Holy Cannoli!
> Those look great.
> Thanks for the recipe as it's going into the dessert rotation for sure.





chef jimmyj said:


> They look great! But Bro, no need to Toss the FUBAR  Crepes. Chop the funky crepes and layer them with the cheese filling. CANNOLI PARFAIT!!!!...JJ





DanMcG said:


> Looks great Jeff!





SmokinVOLfan said:


> Killed it again Jeff those look amazing. Nice job man. Bet the wife was happy!





Smokin' in AZ said:


> Nice job there Keto Jeff!
> 
> Looks really good and pretty simple.
> 
> ...





tx smoker said:


> Jeff...those look simply delicious!! I've said it before and I'll say it again: you ought to think about writing a Keto cookbook. Seriously, most of the stuff you turn out looks better than a non-Keto meal from a top shelf restaurant. It just blows me away to see the stuff you're coming up with. Great looking dessert and a big LIKE!!
> 
> I'd sure as heck eat them!1
> Robert





SmokinAl said:


> Fantastic!
> I’d eat the heck out of those
> Al


Thanks for the kind words guys!! These are definitely a keeper we will make again. My wife wants me to do them next time without the chocolate chips. I also have big plans for another version of canolli soon.


----------



## ZaqonDauna (Sep 22, 2022)

I'm speechless! These pancakes look really good. You're awesome, man. I bet your wife would love this dessert. I thought men didn't like messing around in the kitchen, but you proved otherwise. Although I know the recipe isn't complicated, still, that's commendable, Jeff. I make pancakes too, but with different recipe. You can check out this recipe here https://palacinky.org. My husband really loves these pancakes. We try to make these more often as they are one of our favorite treats. Especially if you sprinkle the pancakes with condensed milk. I love it!


----------



## jcam222 (Sep 22, 2022)

ZaqonDauna said:


> I'm speechless! These pancakes look really good. You're awesome, man. I bet your wife would love this dessert.


Thanks! She loves these. She likes them best without the chocolate chips.


----------



## Pined (Sep 30, 2022)

Awesome recipe, thanks for sharing it! I keep a healthy diet now so this is exactly what I was looking for. I work out at home and have already lost more than 30 lbs. This website https://betterme.world/articles/ is a real find for me as I found there plenty of helpful tips on weight loss. Just check it out!


----------

